# Oil in brake drum ????



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I bought a new set of brake shoes for my YM2000BD thinking the brakes where shot since the did not work at all. So, i took off the brake housing/plate showing that my brake shoes and the brake drum was just totally covered in oil. 

I'm guessing I have a seal that is bad, but which one and where is it located and how hard is it to replace? If i had to guess i would say that the seal in question is #30??? any advice on how to change this oring, if infact that is the reason i have oil in my brake drum?

Yanmar Tractor Parts: BRAKES


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah...that's the culprit.

Last time I did one, it was necessary to remove the hydraulic 3PH lift rockshaft assembly (Hump) to access the snap rings. Otherwise the axle will not come out.

Once the assembly is put back to gether...and before you install the new brake shoes, you may have to rotate the "Pivot Pin" 90° to allow clearance for the new shoes O.D. IF they act like they're too big or the wrong size, that's most often the problem.

A cool trick, if you need to 'dress' the brake drum surface, is to safely elevate the rear of the tractor, start, put in gear and spin the brake drums while gently grinding the drum with a Dremel or small hand held grinder...but ONLY if it's surface is blemished or rusty...

SHARTEL


----------

